# New Drywall Truck



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Picked er up Friday.:thumbup:


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice, but keeping it clean and not showing every scratch will be a challenge!


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Brockster said:


> Nice, but keeping it clean and not showing every scratch will be a challenge!


Not when you have an enclosed trailer. Got top dollar for my trade in. Looked great at 100k.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

I just turned 100k on my 03chevy like yours. It still looks good, inside and out.
I too work out of a trailer and it helps a lot keeping stuff clean.


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

in all my years in construction 24 ive never once gotten a scratch or dent on the job, its the malls where you get all the damage. 
nice truck though. what engine and what gas mileage do you expect to get??


----------



## mud dog (Jun 17, 2006)

I've been hit on the jobsite more than once,  now if I see a guy working near my truck, I ask them if they want me to move it. It's always the big trucks that see mine as a target! Are you going to get a spray in liner? Didn't have one in my 2000, but it sure scratched up. This year I got one in my new truck before I even left the lot, of course I don't pull a trailer, so all my tools get tossed in the back. Nice looking truck you have there.


----------



## rutalkn (Oct 15, 2007)

shulda gota DUALLY :w00t:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

nice truck, i can't wait for my new trailer to show up and start using that. i have a crewcab srw and use that now. with a trac rac box in the back. but it's a pain not having all the tools i need sometimes. i'm used to a util body but sold that old truck, for business reasons and it was getting old and rusty


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice Truck :thumbsup: I have never bought a new truck for construction work, I have had to haul out 2,500 lbs of plaster, I couldn't see it going into the back of a truck like yours. Plus I look at new trucks as a liebility then a asset. But nice truck.:thumbsup:


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

I can appreciate getting a new truck every 3-4 years. If you're like me -you practically live out of it. I feel a nice work truck is essential in business these days. I have a 07 Ram 2500 loaded,leather, with rims and tires. Customers see it and instantly know I'm legit. It gives off a good vibe that your not some bum off the streets. It also gives you incentive to work harder to make the payment!


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Drywall, Thats a real nice truck :thumbup:I like chevys new body style. I'll also recomend the spray in bed liner, it keeps the bed looking new.




ApgarNJ said:


> nice truck, i can't wait for my new trailer to show up and start using that. i have a crewcab srw and use that now. with a trac rac box in the back. but it's a pain not having all the tools i need sometimes. i'm used to a util body but sold that old truck, for business reasons and it was getting old and rusty


Apgar, You'll have to post some pics of that new trailer once you get it all set up.:thumbup:


Dave


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

rutalkn said:


> shulda gota DUALLY :w00t:


I like my trucks like i like my girls. Small butt not a big one:laughing:


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

mud dog said:


> I've been hit on the jobsite more than once,  now if I see a guy working near my truck, I ask them if they want me to move it. It's always the big trucks that see mine as a target! Are you going to get a spray in liner? Didn't have one in my 2000, but it sure scratched up. This year I got one in my new truck before I even left the lot, of course I don't pull a trailer, so all my tools get tossed in the back. Nice looking truck you have there.



Bed liners are just not my thing. My 05 didnt have one and trade in value didnt suffer. It is a truck. I'll let the next owner buy one.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

dkillianjr said:


> Drywall, Thats a real nice truck :thumbup:I like chevys new body style. I'll also recomend the spray in bed liner, it keeps the bed looking new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave I definitely will. it's not going to be worked in with a bench tough. maybe a fold down one, but i need it for pleasure too possibly. with a snowmobile i just bought. but i'll have cabinets on the walls. and E track for holding larger things from tipping over or rolling. large items can be wheeled in and out if i need it for winter fun. lol. it'll just be nice to have all my tools in one spot. it'll take some careful planning though this winter to get it how i want it. one plan is for a PVC 4 inch pipe hung from the ceiling, with a few of the common mouldings i use and sometimes you need them in a pinch and don't want to run out.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Sounds good ApgarNJ I love seeing pics of other peoples set ups and stuff. That 4" pipe idea is deffinetly a good one, I was thinking about bolting one to my ladder rack like the electritions do for carrying mouldings and such too.


Dave


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey crazy a new truck also says I charge a lot to pay for this truck. My work does my talking not my truck, I can't see pissing away all that money on truck payments and full coverage insurance, I like to spend it on things I need not on what I want. I guess thats the difference between you and myself. just a waste of money, Trucks ain't worth what they cost in my book.:whistling


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Frankawitz said:


> Hey crazy a new truck also says I charge a lot to pay for this truck. My work does my talking not my truck, I can't see pissing away all that money on truck payments and full coverage insurance, I like to spend it on things I need not on what I want. I guess thats the difference between you and myself. just a waste of money, Trucks ain't worth what they cost in my book.:whistling


So, you want to borrow it Saturday night? I'm sure you'll get some when she takes a look at it. Just clean up the wet spot when your done.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Frankawitz said:


> Hey crazy a new truck also says I charge a lot to pay for this truck. My work does my talking not my truck, I can't see pissing away all that money on truck payments and full coverage insurance, I like to spend it on things I need not on what I want. I guess thats the difference between you and myself. just a waste of money, Trucks ain't worth what they cost in my book.:whistling[/QUOTE
> 
> I have everything I need and more. Bet you have been working hard all your life. Well me too. I put 40-50k a year on my truck going job to job. My 05 had 100k. If I were like you and didn't care about my job presence and could drive an 85 P.O.S Mabye at the end of the year I would have mabye an extra 5-6grand. Big deal. When your incorporated it is all bout the numbers...it was time for a new truck. BTW I don't do truck payments. Also no accidents in over 15years = low insurance.
> 
> So I hear what your saying, but dosen't matter. I've read other posts by yourself and respect you as a drywall tradesman. But your a little off on this one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

CrazyTaper said:


> So, you want to borrow it Saturday night? I'm sure you'll get some when she takes a look at it. Just clean up the wet spot when your done.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Them were the days:thumbup::shifty:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

driving a POS truck gives you such a bad business image. The good customers know you have to make money doing what you are doing, so having a new truck every 5 years or so is not a big deal. I just sold my 97 this year, and last aug of 06, got a 2006 f350 diesel crewcab. love the truck. 
when customers see a guy drive up in a truck that is rusted, or sounds like it might not make it back home, do you think they will think he's reliable enough to do the job? 
also, my work speaks for itself also, i don't expect the truck to get me jobs. my reputation gets me work.


----------

